

SINQ - Swift queries fluently - brmunk
https://github.com/slazyk/SINQ

======
brmunk
Will the fluent interface catch on now that Swift syntactically makes it nice
to look at (as opposed to Objective-C)? Or will you still prefer a string in
the old Predicate format?

